# Out door theater help design



## invictus1911 (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm building a new home and have a covered patio with 10' ceilings. I want to put a projector and audio system (maybe in wall ceiling speakers) since the home is in its framing stage, could someone give some advise? Some times I like watching movies out doors, and would prefer not to have wires all over to do this. Something semi easy to operate and minimal invasive ness


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Do you have any pics of the proposed area for your outside viewing? Is there a overhead deck? What is the covering made of? More info and pics will help you get answers. Even drawings might help.


----------

